# Real People With Weird Names



## superhorn

I've been reading a highly entertaining book by Paul Dickson called " A Collector's Compendium Of Rare And Unusual ,Bold And Beautiful ,Odd And Whimsical Names." 
One chapter has these weird names of people who actually exist or existed .

Among them are, in no particular order :

Anthropomorphioc Westphal. Preserved Algar. April Blathers. Lucious Bacon.

Sybil Bibble. Rotten Earp. Sip T. Passwater. America Funk. Maryland R. Midgett.

Craven Tart. McDonlad Yawn. Herbert Wolfeschlaegelsteinhausenbergerhaufstedt.

Naughtybird Curtsey. Concepcion Loive. Barry Kuda. Ivy Vermillion. 

Rebecca Sunnybrook. Otto Tittlefitz. Rot C. Wack. Fonzo Tidwell. 

Birdie Tinkle. Dewy Odor. Peter J.J. Rabbitt. Sports model Higginbotham. 

Zola G. Hooberry. Quo Vadis Gates. L.E. Vontilzer Gleaves. 

Mazola Fluelen. Swanora Crudup. Urbin Bowels. Jemina Egge. 

Lamentation Brazil. Rosebud Custard. Cassandra M. Flipper. 

Uneeda Bias. Benoni J. Bippus. Yolanda Bologna. Drucella Duckworth.

Forrest Kidney. Daisy Lobster. Cleveland Maiden. Jingle-Bells Kaplan. 

Grouch Parrott . Marinka Pinka. Marriable F. Skipper. Loyal Trout.


I kid you not !




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ukko

Some of those surnames are unfortunate; the given names are something else. Maybe cruel.


----------



## Crudblud

Jingle-Bells Kaplan sounds like a nickname for a guy who jingles his change a bit _too_ much.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Actually I wish _my_ surname was Wolfeschlaegelsteinhausenbergerhaufstedt.


----------



## Lunasong

^^that name has every Germanic surname suffix one can think of.

I personally think it cruel to make sport of someone's name, unless they have gone to court and changed their name to something that gets attention. Few people have a choice in their name, especially as children.


----------



## An Die Freude

I've seen some New Zealander's with some wacky names, such as _Number 16 Bus Stop._ :lol:


----------



## clavichorder

There's always Frank Zappa's children's first names, Moon Unit and Dweezil.


----------



## Krummhorn

In grade school there was a girl named Rose ... whose last name was "Bud" ... no foolin' !!

Then there were the twins in high school ... Mia and Ura Hamm ... I think they were from Czechoslovakia if I recall correctly. 
Ura got into big trouble with the Principal when asked her name ... she replied "Ura Hamm" ... the Principal was not pleased, and later when finding out this was actually the girls real name had to apologize once they they got his foot out of his mouth.  

Of course we all remember Sonny and Cher Bono naming their daughter "Chastity" ... who is now, Chaz. 

I really wonder why parents do these horrible things to kids like that ... it's bad enough in my case with Lars as a first name ... constantly being asked "is that a real name?" :lol: But in Denmark, "Lars" is like "John" here in the US.


----------



## Guest

When I taught junior high, I recall a boy named Hilary (he wasn't one of my students, but I knew who he was--and he was definitely a boy!). Did his parents just _want_ him to get beaten up on daily basis?


----------



## waldvogel

The dean of women at my college had the unfortunate name of Charity Grant. 

From the world of major league baseball, I give you:

Drungo Larue Hazewood
Wonderful Terrific Monds
Van Lingle Mungo
Hazen Shirley Cuyler, who stuttered and who was given the nickname of Kiki (pronounced with a long i) Cuyler
Russell Jay Kuntz, who was always referred to by his nickname "Rusty".
Calvin Coolidge Julius Caesar Tuskahoma McLish
Razor Shines - NOT a nickname


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> There's always Frank Zappa's children's first names, Moon Unit and Dweezil.


Ahmet Emuukha Rodan and Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen

Although as Frank tells it the "Thin Muffin Pigeen" part was something Diva adopted herself.


----------



## superhorn

I made a few fingerslips on this post . The corrections are : McDonald Yawn.
Concepcion Love. Icy Vermillion,not Ivy Vermillion, and L.E.
Vontilizer Gleaves. 
If Chastity Bono had married the late music critic Byron Belt , who died several years ago, her name would be Chastity Belt !


----------



## Amfibius

I don't get what's so funny about "Rebecca Sunnybrook"? Am I just dense this Sunday morning??


----------



## skalpel

An Die Freude said:


> I've seen some New Zealander's with some wacky names, such as _Number 16 Bus Stop._ :lol:


Yeah I saw this too, hilarious. Others included "Violence, Midnight Chardonnay, Benson and Hedges, Sex Fruit, Fish and Chips (twins) and Fat Boy."


----------



## superhorn

There is a famous children's book called "Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm". That's what's so funny.


----------



## Amfibius

Ah, OK.

Well, I know someone by the name of Richard Beaver. Link if you don't believe me 

I have also come across a Harry Potter, but he was born in the 1940's - so you could hardly blame his parents because the character was not invented yet!

Similarly, I have met more than one Jim Morrison, and Paul Newman ... but those stars have rather common sounding names.

The funniest name I have come across was a "Constance Smoker"


----------



## Guest

Dick Hyman


----------

